# Need help - Weepy eye, no vets



## sharry

hay guys this is my first post ok i am in a problem my bunny has weepy left eye for last 3 to 4 day and now some white fluid coming out of his eye and his eye outline turn pinkish red 
I live in Dammam,Saudi Arabia there is no vet near my location so please help


----------



## bunnycuddle101

This is how u cure it 

View attachment 1424630408602.jpg


----------



## Azerane

It really depends what the cause is. If it's just irritation or an allergy then the eye can be rinsed and cleaned, however if it's an infection, or a tooth issue, then you need to get to a vet (especially if it's a dental issue).


----------



## JBun

You want to check the eye carefully to make sure a seed or piece of hay isn't stuck in there causing continued irritation. Rinsing with a sterile saline eye solution may help some, but it's likely there is an infection(white fluid) which will require the appropriate antibiotic eye drops to clear up. If you don't have access to a vet that knows how to treat rabbits, if it is a simple eye infection such as from a scratch, if you can find an antibacterial ophthalmic ointment or drops, that should hopefully clear it up. Terramycin might be one available to you, or other antibiotic eye drops used to treat eye infections in rabbits are chlorampenicol, fusidic acid, ciprofloxacin, enrofloxacin, gentamicin, tobramycin.
http://www.rabbit.org/health/antibiotics.html
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00dis/Miscellaneous/ConjunctivitisRabbit.htm

If antibiotic eye drops don't clear up the infection, or it gets worse even after the eye drops have been given for several days, then your rabbit may also need to be treated with systemic antibiotics, making sure the antibiotic is rabbit safe, as some antibiotics given orally will kill a rabbit.


----------



## sharry

Azerane i don't thing this is a tooth issue because last few day here in Saudi Arab very light sandstorm maybe during sandstorm he pickup some dust particle in his eye which is very common in ksa

JBUN 
Is hard find animals medicine in here i found this sterile ophalmic solution(naphazoline hydrochloride and pheniramine maleate) obviously is for human.Can i use on rabbit?


----------



## JBun

No, that type of eye drop is for itchy red eyes from allergies, in people. It's not something I would use on a rabbit. You need something with antibiotics in it for the infection in the eye. The white discharge you are seeing is an indication of infection. You can use some antibiotic eye drops/ointment made for people. The ones I listed in my previous post, most are human eye medications that have been safely used to treat eye infections in rabbits. So if you have access to antibiotic eye medication for people, then see if you have one that I listed above. Just make sure you *do not* get one that has dexamethasone or a steroid in it.

I found this one that might work if you have it available to you there. It's a human eye drop with ciprofloxacin, which would be safe for rabbits.
http://www.jamjoompharma.com/index....ategory_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=214

Ciprofloxacin. Here is the information regarding it's use as eye drops for rabbits.
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Chem/ChComplex/Ciprofloxacin.htm
*Ocular* 

 (0.3% suspension, POM), one drop per affected aye every six hours; a loading dose of one drop to the affected eye every 15 minutes for four doses can be given_._

If you can't get an antibiotic eye drop, you can try a plain sterile saline that is essentially just boric acid and sodium, or something like natural tears. It may help, but if there is a bacterial infection, it likely won't clear it up. Something like this.
http://www.cvs.com/shop/personal-ca...ns-care/unisol-4-saline-solution-skuid-476837

I have also read of some people using a cooled(*not hot*) tea compress and drops, like the chamomile tea suggested in the post above, to help with eye irritation, however this is not something I have ever done or can positively vouch for. But if you don't have access to any antibiotic eye drops, it might be worth trying the tea.


----------



## sharry

hello jbun 
i used the eye drop you mention opticin 5ml i give him 2 dose so far
http://www.jamjoompharma.com/index....ategory_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=214
but now my rabbit other eye also get wet please help now i am very scared


----------



## majorv

It just means the infection spread to the other eye, probably because he's grooming the area with his paws. I would treat both eyes.


----------



## JBun

Yes, what Majorv said. If the infection has spread to the other eye, then that eye would need to be treated as well.

Keep in mind that this will only work if your rabbit has a simple eye infection. If it is anything more severe, then it may not clear up with just the eye drops, and other treatment may be needed.


----------



## squidpop

Can you get things shipped to you from Ebay? Sometimes you can find some pet medicines there. I have gotten the is terramycin for my rabbits and it worked to clear a conjunctivitis. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x3-5g-TUBE...61?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item35e5d1bfbd
Maybe you could go to a human pharmacist and show them the list that Jbun gave of possible medications and they could work to find the best one.


----------



## sharry

Update 
Finally a good news the first eye is getting better now its dry but the other eye some time get weepy.I use 1 drop after every 12 hours for last 3 days but when i have to stop the medicine i am not sure about it because i feel the first infected eye is now cure.Can you tell me when is safe to stop?
And one more think THANK YOU EVERY BODY for helping me out in difficult time


----------



## Watermelons

Give it a week or 2. If you stop now just because it looks better the infection may come back even worse. Typical antibiotics are used for 7, 10, or 14 day stints


----------



## sharry

Ok we'll keep you posted


----------



## Steph_CK

bunnycuddle101 said:


> This is how u cure it
> 
> View attachment 14192



When it says chamomile is it referring to chamomile essential oil or tea?


----------



## JBun

Steph_CK said:


> When it says chamomile is it referring to chamomile essential oil or tea?



It's referring to *cool* boiled tea. This may work, but only for minor eye irritation. Anything more than that needs to be properly evaluated and treated by a knowledgeable rabbit vet.



Australian Rabbit Vets



For any other questions you might have or further comments, it would be best to start your own thread in the appropriate subforum. This thread is over 7 years old and we prefer new questions or comments not be made on old threads, unless being updated by the OP.






How to post on the forum:


I have been having several new members not knowing how to create a post to ask for help for their bunnies. 1. Find the forum that you think will best fit the topic of your question or information. 2. Click on the title of that forum, and it will open up to show you the existing threads of...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------

